# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  the iron never lies

## scottx

603880_512926795386705_1168999863_n.jpg

 :bricks:  :confused:  :zzzz:

----------


## CeCe

The Iron never lies to you. You can walk outside and listen to all kinds of talk, get told that you're a god or a total bastard. The Iron will always kick you the real deal. The Iron is the great reference point, the all-knowing perspective giver. Always there like a beacon in the pitch black. I have found the Iron to be my greatest friend. It never freaks out on me, never runs. Friends may come and go. But two hundred pounds is always two hundred pounds.
IRON, article in Details Magazine, January 1993

----------

